# Mating full siblings



## SouthFla44 (Dec 18, 2011)

I just discovered that the puppy I am considering buying is the offspring of full siblings. Moreover, the parents have hip ratings of fair. Thoughts? Recommendations? Is inbreeding common??

Thank you for your comments.


----------



## bellapico (Nov 29, 2009)

Surely it would depend how far back this goes in the generational line. I am not sure that would be my preference because I believe in the diversification of gene pool etc. is there a reason the breeder would breed full siblings together?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, aside from the sibling mating issue, (and I'd defer to the knowledge of the good breeders on our forum on that one) i wouldn't be happy with a puppy from two parents with only "fair" hips, whether they were related or not.


----------



## SouthFla44 (Dec 18, 2011)

bellapico said:


> Surely it would depend how far back this goes in the generational line. I am not sure that would be my preference because I believe in the diversification of gene pool etc. is there a reason the breeder would breed full siblings together?


Thank you for your comments.


----------



## SouthFla44 (Dec 18, 2011)

bellapico said:


> Surely it would depend how far back this goes in the generational line. I am not sure that would be my preference because I believe in the diversification of gene pool etc. is there a reason the breeder would breed full siblings together?


Thank you. One generation back.

I appreciate your comments.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I wouldn't breed siblings but would 1/2 sibs. I wouldn't worry too much about the fair hip rating. If the dog is anethesized often the rating is not as good if no drugs are used. Alot of vets only use drugs and in some areas that is your only choice. I'm concerned if they pass or not.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We would not do that. There are some dogs that we only want on a pedigree once, regardless of how far back it goes. Others we don't want on a pedigree at all. We have generations of depth with no health problems, but we would never go this close unless desperate to save something-which thankfully we are not.

Fair means the dog does not have hip dysplasia. Other than that, just like Becky said, it depends as much on the quality of the positioning in the xray almost as much as the hips themselves. We won't put a dog under just to get a better xray. I would want to see the xrays myself though. We have one 12 year old who got fair, who every day jumps repeatedly at feeding time, with her head above the 3' counter that the bowls are being filled on, off her back legs only with her front legs never touching the floor.

Weigh the risks with your ability to work with the breeder's guarantee, since breeding this close does lower odds of best results. If it's just the guarantee to buy back at any time, think about that. If they guarantee to pay for a congenital problem, look closely at if you believe they are financially strong enough to do this. 

Notice particularly how arrogantly the breeder talks. Some believe they can do no wrong. Not mentioning any names, but I know of one breeder who talked another breeder into breeding one of her studs to his daughter she sold to that breeder. A litter of 4 produced 3 with health problems.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I totally agree with Tom. I recently learned a dog in our dogs' pedigree (and a lot of other's had a genetic problem that cropped up in older age. It is pretty far back, but I'll be double checking so we don't bring her in again. As for fair hips, we've had a fair that could jump on a table higher than the counter and would get into the dog treats and throw them down to the other dogs


----------



## SouthFla44 (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks to all who sent me their expert opinion. I have decided to go with another breeder who has a great reputation. My pup is reserved and being picked up at the end of January--can't wait.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awesome! congratulations! remember... We want pictures!:biggrin1:


----------

